# My Corpsed Demon



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Decided to go with out the wings on him..
He made me take all these pics ..Really
Enjoy..click on pic
large winged demon :: My Corpsed Demon slideshow by imdiamondlilly - Photobucket

made from a plastic skelly..stained that aged oak gel stain 
floor adhesive and couch battting applied
painted red enamel and black latex paint
head has dryerlint with elmers glue
hot glue teeth and horns
couch batting and same paint
feet and claws..hot glue on a wire coated with batting and same


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh, it looks like he had such a nice day taking a walk and sitting in the woods.  

Nice job on him!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Yikes, he is really creepy! Will scare the tots for sure. Nice job!:jol:


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol I love how he goes from lurking to taking a rest on the bench. He looks at home everywhere


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, Lilly, that looks great!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice job!! So your demon was a bit of a runway diva! forcing you to take all those pics lol
tell sim its time for his close up!! I'd love to see more detail because it looks great!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Reminds me of a day spent shooting senior pictures...except without the letter jacket...
He's fabulous!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Very cool Lilly! He looks creepy lurking around outdoors. I love the slideshow too!

Great job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank you very much everyone..

SS..I will have to take more pics for close-ups I will post them later


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I really like him Lilly...Nice work


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks b..

I posted close-ups in the general discussion thread


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Love this prop Lilly....well done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's gorgeous! I like best the pictures of him sitting by the stream. He seems so relaxed and contemplative there.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thnak you ,
Y that was one of my favs too


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Ewwww, very gooey looking. What a great job.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Great job!


----------

